# How can i fix a fog machine?



## harryvince2000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Terror Tom said:


> Is the outside case just cracked? Post a pic of it and we can better assess the situation. If it is just the outside, then it may not matter...


Well its not broken just the outside is cracked... Is it possible to super glue it?


----------

